# Breeding red cherry shrimp with black cherry shrimp



## miataisalwaystheanswer (Jun 12, 2015)

You'll probably get something closer to their wild colors. When mixing neos its important to know their color lineage or else you might risk getting a bunch of blah colored shrimp.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Assuming you got black rose shrimp (I think) (red lineage) you'll end up with a mix of reds and blacks. Unfortunately neocaridina are hard to get complex patterns out of.
Otherwise you have chocolate lineage and will end up with wild/brown coloration.


----------



## miataisalwaystheanswer (Jun 12, 2015)

http://shrimpspot.ipbhost.com/uploads/monthly_11_2015/post-188-0-19679800-1447272463.jpg

Here is a lineage chart that i use.


----------



## bugmenot (Oct 28, 2005)

Same image as linked above, in a higher resolution:

http://wiki.goodplace.eu/images/3/37/Neocaridina_family_tree.jpg


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Would be interesting to know if the various colors are recessive or dominant or??? Couldn't really find out any information on that.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

amazing chart
thanks for sharing


----------

